# vpn with MI424WR router



## tsariysk (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi, 
Recentgly I switched to Verizon and they installed new wireless routger MI424WR-GEN2, firmware 20.9.0, v.E. Whit the new router I have problem to use VPN. I did not have this problem with my old router nor I have this problem from my office. What is even more interesting is that incidently I am able to establish vpn connection from home. All this make me think that the problem relates to the router configuration but I have no clue where to look. Could you help, please?
Thanks, Ted
P.S. I use Windows7.


----------



## davidawbrown (Jan 4, 2010)

Ted what VPN software are you using?


----------



## tsariysk (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi,
I use WatchGuard Mobile VPN v.10.20 build 16 on Win7.

Just FYI, I tried all three preset firewall configurations on the router ('strong', 'typical' and 'week') but vpn does not work with any of them. 

Thanks,
Ted


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try putting the machine using the VPN in the DMZ of the router.


----------



## tsariysk (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok, if the IP of the machine is in the DMZ it works. The problem is that with DHCP I have to login to the router to change the the IP. Isn't there more practical solution?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Why not simply configure that machine with a static IP address? No reason you have to use DHCP, just make sure it's outside the DHCP address pool of the router.


----------



## tsariysk (Jan 2, 2010)

It is not a solution, it is a mobile laptop used at work, at home, everywhere. Is there a way to identify which are the ports the vpn needs and the firewall blocks? Or maybe there is a default set of ports to be opened?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can also lock the IP address to the MAC address of the machine. This allows you to have a static configuration in this enviornment but still use DHCP.


For "Static DHCP" to always assign the same IP to a given device: Click Advanced, Yes, IP Address Distribution, Connection List. If the device you want is in the list and you want it to keep the IP it already has, just click the Hostname link or edit icon, check the box for Static Lease Type and click Apply. Otherwise click New Static Connection and enter the MAC address and IP.


----------

